# Best accessories for 2015+ MK3



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

More of a curiosity post than anything. 

What is the best accessories you've purchased for your MK3? Anything a bit different that you love, exterior or interior. 

I was look at Angel lights, cushion headrests. Potentially covering my steering wheel with a alcantara and leather one to look genuine but better quality. 

Any tips on accessories for new owners. 

Scottie 💪🏻


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Call me sad, but what about a new grill badge  + 25Nm torque!

I used to love modifying my older cars... But trying to be sensible with this one!

The car looks great standard but it's nice to look at ways it could be OEM+.


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

TT or TTS (depending on what model you have) puddle lights off Ebay, £15 and they look lovely at night projecting the logo on to the ground. 

Also very easy to fit yourself.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you have a link @Livewire - thanks


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Search eBay or AliExpress for "audi puddle lights".
Official parts also available from dealers, but a lot more expensive. As far as I can tell, for something which is just a bit of bling when the door is open, there's no point going for the more expensive option.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sorry to say, but I had a completely opposite experience 
bought a set of them from ali at the time of my ex-TTS, but immediately after connecting them, I noticed that the border of the light projected on the ground was faded/not cleanly as the OEM ones as I had seen on other friends' TT, then after circa 3 months, one of the two blown, so decided to go for a pair of (indeed expensive) genuine ones and the difference in terms of projected light was evident. Also, I noticed that the genuine lights have a metal heat sink that the aliexpress ones don't have.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

If you have black pack then you NEED a black filler cap, either painted or carbon. I have had one on all three of my cars wthin the first couple of days of ownership. I didn't love it as it just looked appropriate. But when I took it off to part ex each car i hated the hideous silver thing with all my heart. Whatever we're Audi thinking?

Oh and debadge the rear and fit black Audi rings if your's are silver.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

chelspeed said:


> If you have black pack then you NEED a black filler cap, either painted or carbon. I have had one on all three of my cars wthin the first couple of days of ownership. I didn't love it as it just looked appropriate. But when I took it off to part ex each car i hated the hideous silver thing with all my heart. Whatever we're Audi thinking?
> 
> Oh and debadge the rear and fit black Audi rings if your's are silver.


Funny how everyone’s different. Black filler cap seems to be very fashionable but i personally think it looks like there a big hole in the car. I’m definitely keeping mine silver even though everything else has been blacked out.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Start/Stop memory module
Have the car start with start/stop automatically OFF, last stop/start setting remembered, or in default ON mode.
You’ll need a set of radio removal keys (not supplied) to install the module, but otherwise a very easy fit.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> Start/Stop memory module
> Have the car start with start/stop automatically OFF, last stop/start setting remembered, or in default ON mode.
> You’ll need a set of radio removal keys (not supplied) to install the module, but otherwise a very easy fit.


Like this one ? .....


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> sorry to say, but I had a completely opposite experience
> bought a set of them from ali at the time of my ex-TTS, but immediately after connecting them, I noticed that the border of the light projected on the ground was faded/not cleanly as the OEM ones as I had seen on other friends' TT, then after circa 3 months, one of the two blown, so decided to go for a pair of (indeed expensive) genuine ones and the difference in terms of projected light was evident. Also, I noticed that the genuine lights have a metal heat sink that the aliexpress ones don't have.


Would you mind saying how much the OEM puddle lights were? My Ebay jobbies are working fine at the moment, but it would be good to know how much a pair of OEM lights would cost. (for a MK3 TTS)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I paid them 90 euro discounted (SRP was 122 if I remember well)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Like this one ? .....


Yes, but it’s not £41!
And the one I linked to doesn’t flash, and has 3 different modes you can select from.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ZephyR2 said:


> Like this one ? .....


Ive not looked into this personally but can’t you just code this out or code it to remember the last setting?

EDIT: Looks like you can deactivate it at least.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I had a Forge short shifter installed which is a great mod. It takes the sloppiness out of the gear change and obviously it's a shorter shift although not all that noticeable but it just generally feels nice and solid now.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Evil Derboy said:


> Ive not looked into this personally but can’t you just code this out or code it to remember the last setting?


Yes, you can code it to deactivate it. Which is what I did initially. However occasionally I do want stop/start to work - stuck in heavy traffic for example. But most of the time, pulling up to a stop at a give way sign for example, or just about anywhere else you’re going to be stopped for a few seconds maximum, it’s just plain annoying.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

pcbbc said:


> Yes, you can code it to deactivate it. Which is what I did initially. However occasionally I do want stop/start to work - stuck in heavy traffic for example. But most of the time, pulling up to a stop at a give way sign for example, or just about anywhere else you’re going to be stopped for a few seconds maximum, it’s just plain annoying.


Ah fair enough. That makes sense. I’d prefer to have it as memory as well. Have coded it like that on my other car, although have to admit I never turn it off. If I’m at a junction or a quick stop I just give the accelerator a tap straight away to switch the engine back on.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

on 2020 onward models it can't be deactivated anymore via VCDS or OBD11, the only way is to use a module like the above, or the one I bought from ASR which controls the exhaust flaps as well


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

snurdf said:


> I had a Forge short shifter installed which is a great mod. It takes the sloppiness out of the gear change and obviously it's a shorter shift although not all that noticeable but it just generally feels nice and solid now.


I was literally thinking this yesterday!! I was going to post about it today, how eas the fitting process?? Expensive or OK?


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

pcbbc said:


> Start/Stop memory module
> Have the car start with start/stop automatically OFF, last stop/start setting remembered, or in default ON mode.
> You’ll need a set of radio removal keys (not supplied) to install the module, but otherwise a very easy fit.


Randomly enough my stop/start is off thankfully!! I also bought a OBD11 Pro pack there during the week, looking forward to getting on and having a nosey at what can be changed.


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

chelspeed said:


> If you have black pack then you NEED a black filler cap, either painted or carbon. I have had one on all three of my cars wthin the first couple of days of ownership. I didn't love it as it just looked appropriate. But when I took it off to part ex each car i hated the hideous silver thing with all my heart. Whatever we're Audi thinking?
> 
> Oh and debadge the rear and fit black Audi rings if your's are silver.


Yea I black badged the car as mines white. I've been toying with the black filler cap, I don't despise the silver one on the white and wondered if it might look a little much black. I'm handy enough at wrapping, might do a really quick wrap to see what I think first. 

I was also going to do a very light smoke on the front and rear lights...but again not fully sold.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wrapping isn't the perfect solution, is difficult to have the film perfectly adhering to the area around the TT mark, I believe you will have a much better result if you (professionally) paint it


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> wrapping isn't the perfect solution, is difficult to have the film perfectly adhering to the area around the TT mark, I believe you will have a much better result if you (professionally) paint it


Point taken, however, I do love the black against the nardo or nano grey and would do it on those colours or indeed a black car. I just meant as a quick test before committing on my white one.


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

This was done as a wrap to test the design out, i like the wrap so much i am yet to get it replicated in paint.

Denso


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

Denso said:


> This was done as a wrap to test the design out, i like the wrap so much i am yet to get it replicated in paint.
> 
> Denso


Denso, that looks absolutely excellent, I love the lime green too!! Nice job, leaving the screws silver deffo makes it 'pop'


----------

